# Clean Break



## Clean_Break (May 23, 2010)

I hope you all have been enjoying the Clean Break web series featured on Crackle. We've had some really sensational webisodes and the Behind the Scenes segments are even better IMO. JJ and Brady just hit up some major wind action in Hood River as they learned the basics of kiteboarding and crushed some windsurfing as well. All you paddlers should definitely tune in next week when the Aspen Kayaking show goes live. You'll be able to find all the episodes in full here. 


For those of you who've been watching - what do you think? What sport do you think you'd dominate and what's been your favorite location so far?


----------



## Clean_Break (May 23, 2010)

How many of you had the chance to catch the Aspen episode? The guys learned how to do a little river kayaking and surprise, surprise Brady crashes again. JJ seems to be a pro picking up these new sports. The behind-the-scenes segment just got posted and it's got more footage of Hydro pranks, the kayaking adventure, and the hilarious night at the comedy club. Who do you think had a better routine -- JJ or Brady?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok. So I bit and looked because you said "kayaking adventure"...where the hell was that? I waisted 6 minutes of my life for a 5 second clip of what looked like Slaughterhouse Falls...the rest was LAME.


----------



## Clean_Break (May 23, 2010)

Hey Imyers thanks for the feedback. I'm sorry you weren't all that into the kayaking on the trip, but you've got to admit there were some absolutely remarkable shots of the Aspen scenery. Amazingly beautiful out there. And Devil's Punchbowl - man that was one gnarly spot!

Our last episode in Orlando had tons more water action though, if you're looking for that. We met up with some wakeboarding pros and ripped it up. Tons of ramps, jumps and tricks going on. Would love to know what you think about that trip too.


----------

